

Pirate Bay: The RIAA Is Delusional and Must Be Stopped - kumarrahul
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-the-riaa-is-delusional-and-must-be-stopped-120217/

======
paulhauggis
"In a rebuttal, The Pirate Bay argues that the RIAA is delusional, behaving
like a spoiled kid that has lost touch with reality."

I hate the RIAA as much as the next guy, but come on. The pirate bay
disrespects all content holders by allowing their content to be searched and
downloaded (yes, I know it's only torrent/magnet files) without their
permission.

I would actually respect them if they did something actually innovative like
create their own music label and get big names by offering better contracts.

It will never happen because it was never about the content holders in the
first place. It's all about this selfish entitlement that they somehow deserve
your content for free.

I also have to laugh when the guy from the pirate bay comes out with his own
donation site (flattr I think)...and charges a 10% surcharge. Even Paypal is
less than that! It's one greedy and self-entitled group against another.

I, personally, despise both of them.

